# zuccini floats



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

Is there any way to make it sink for my pleco or should I feed cucumber instead?


----------



## violet (Mar 17, 2006)

Zukes are a lot more nutritious. If you cook it lightly it should sink but I use clips to keep mine down and when I run out of clips I just small ceramic tiles and attach the slices to them.


----------



## MarineFish (Mar 6, 2006)

i just take them and stick in microwave for about a minute and then toss in cold water and they sink for me


----------



## Sprite42 (Mar 10, 2006)

Does that also work for cucumbers?


----------



## MarineFish (Mar 6, 2006)

IDK let me go try it brb


----------



## MarineFish (Mar 6, 2006)

sprite yes it does
if they don't sink after adding water let them sit a few secs and try to hold under water then place in tank and give a gentle push adn the go to the bottem my plecs are allover them now if your cuke/zuke is frozen like mine just let be in microwave for 1.5-2 mins


----------



## Sprite42 (Mar 10, 2006)

Mine are fresh, right out of the garden. I don't use pesticides or herbicides in my garden, so I have no qualms about feeding them to my fishies. I tried the nuking thing, but they always want to float even clipping them.


----------



## KiltyONeal (Jan 25, 2006)

What about those little metal weights that usually come with bunch plants? Could you wrap one of those around the zukes/cukes?


----------



## northfacehiker (May 31, 2006)

Google for the thing called the "screwcumber". It's a little metal thing you screw into the zuccini or cucumber and it takes it straight to the bottom. I think they come in a 2 pack for like $2.50 or something.


----------



## msdolittle (Mar 4, 2006)

Someone here mentioned rubberbanding them to a rock......but mine always sink so I don't do that trick. I just use the frozen zucchini and toss a slice or two in. My tank's warmish anyway so it warms up quick and sinks in a matter of a minute or two.


----------



## MarineFish (Mar 6, 2006)

i think frozen may be the trick


----------



## gemjunkie (Jan 20, 2005)

Yes, zuccini and cucumber float and need to be weighted to sink. You have to remember, both zuccini and cucumber have very little nutritional value once you microwave them, boil them or frozen kinds (which usually have been blanched/boiled for 2 to 3 min.). They don't have much nutrition to begin with so doing as little as possible to the food is best in this case. Use a fork, butter knife, plant weights or a rock/rubber band to sink them. 
JMHO mind you.....


----------



## Guest (Jul 3, 2006)

I use the rubberband to a rock trick. Works great. Or you can buy the veggie clips. I think they are like $2-3 at the LFS.


----------



## joe kool (Jan 24, 2005)

I went to wally world and got a pagkage of cheapie stainless steel forks <$3 I think for like 10 or 20. I quarter them long ways FRESH no boil/microwave/freeze or anything and stick a fork in 1 end ... will sink and stick up from the bottom and my plecos eat'em up that way ... of course so do my maliwain. Give new meaning to the old addage "stick a fork in it" LOL


----------



## flamingo (Nov 5, 2005)

I only boil zucchini in the microwave for things like ottos on occasion. My kuhlis used to love them also.


After you boil them they sink, but they're essentially mush..and if forgotten about messes up your tank..badly lol.


----------



## joe kool (Jan 24, 2005)

that's why I use a fork ... I used to use the "small" fork in our set of forks but wife got pissed about seeing her good forks in the fish tank LOL ... I said "well it is a salad fork, right" and got hit. :lol:


----------



## Guest (Jul 4, 2006)

Is it ok to put the veggies in without blanching them? Our cucumbers are usually cold (in the refrigerator). Should I just let them warm to room temperature and then put them in the tank? I thought blanching (in the microwave) made it easier for the fish to eat. I've never tried raw though. Maybe I should..


----------



## Puffer Pita (Jun 16, 2006)

Raw is fine. I normally zap mine in the microwave for a few minutes, just enough to wilt them and make them sink. Then I cool them off in a cup of cold water before plopping them into the tank. But I also use canned and frozen veggies, just throw them into the tank.


----------



## Guest (Jul 4, 2006)

Couldn't the plec or what ever kind of bottom dweller you have get cut or something by the sharp pointe thinge's on the fork? :lol:


----------



## joe kool (Jan 24, 2005)

no, no one has cut themselves ... I'm not using razor forks :lol: just your standard fork. Microwaving at all destroys some of the nutrients you are trying to get to your fish ... canned is even worse. Flash frozen if available would be the next best thing but it breaks apart and spoils in the water very fast compaired to the fresh.


----------



## Guest (Jul 6, 2006)

But I mean forks have to be somewhat pointe to be able to grab things. :lol:


----------



## joe kool (Jan 24, 2005)

ever tried to stab your self with a fork? ...


Hurts don't it ... but normally folks don't draw blood from sticking themseles with a fork and unless he takes a dashing rush and impales himself on the fork ... I think my plecos will be just fine.


----------



## Guest (Jul 6, 2006)

Sorry for second guessing you, its just that I've never fed zuccini and I just thought a fish would get hurt by the fork, my bad.


----------



## FortWayneFish (Mar 8, 2006)

Have used spoons for awhile here just shove the end through the rhine of what ever veggie you want and let it sink.


----------



## SkipT (Jun 15, 2006)

well if you must heat it then Microwave is the best way to do it with the least loss. 

All cooking methods reduce nutrient levels in vegetables to some degree. Many vitamins are sensitive to heat exposure. Also, water used for cooking can dissolve and wash away even more of those vitamins. Microwave cooking is a good way to preserve nutrients in vegetables because it requires only a minimal amount of water and cooking times are very short.


----------



## Gunnie (Jan 20, 2005)

northfacehiker said:


> Google for the thing called the "screwcumber". It's a little metal thing you screw into the zuccini or cucumber and it takes it straight to the bottom. I think they come in a 2 pack for like $2.50 or something.


Screwcumber

That's what I use also. If you purchase them through the planet catfish website, a percentage of the sale goes to that website.


----------

